# how to fasten a fence post to asphalt ?



## Redman (Mar 22, 2006)

Im building a fence for my buddy who owns a bar. He wants to put a small wooden fence off the side of the building for people smoke and hang out. Anyone done this kind of thing before? Thanks for the help


----------



## macatawacab (Jan 1, 2009)

you have to go thru the asphalt into the dirt. Make an 8" or 12" hole for the 4x4 and fill with sakrete. Mound the sakrete above the hole nicely so water does not go in the hole.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

:blink: :blink: This cant be real.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Dig holes, set posts, pour concrete, pour beer . . .


----------



## Redman (Mar 22, 2006)

Tom R said:


> Dig holes, set posts, pour concrete, pour beer . . .


I was thinking the same thing except in reverse order:drink:


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Tom R said:


> Dig holes, set posts, pour concrete, pour beer . . .





Redman said:


> I was thinking the same thing except in reverse order:drink:


 someones been drinking already, now all you have to do is pour your concrete on the asphalt, set the posts in it & then dig the hole for your buddy to bury you in :whistling


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Just toe nail it to the asphalt.

Oh, make sure you get your beer first and don't ever go back. lol


----------



## maurisgreen (Feb 20, 2009)

Good solution *macatawacab, *perfect. Even more, you can havewooden fence as well. It looks beautiful and people loves to hang around.


----------



## deck king (Mar 29, 2009)

Jason W said:


> Just toe nail it to the asphalt.
> 
> Oh, make sure you get your beer first and don't ever go back. lol


Don't forget to use the dbasp-65 ashpalt to post connector base, made by simpson. The work really really good!


----------



## Redman (Mar 22, 2006)

Deck King , thanks for the info. I looked on their website but didnt find anything. do you have a link of that product you are talking about.

Thanks,


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

Redman said:


> Deck King , thanks for the info. I looked on their website but didnt find anything. do you have a link of that product you are talking about.
> 
> Thanks,


 

You forgot the smiley, I hope.


----------



## macatawacab (Jan 1, 2009)

Redman - gullible is not in the dictionary. Check it out for yourself?

Think about it..............bit paving is 3" thick most places. You can peal it off the dirt with a front loader. The bucket will cut it. How you going to fasten something worth a toot to bit paving?


----------

